# What is the correct proportion of toner to developer?



## la_chinita (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi all! I lost the box that my toner came with so I no longer have the instructions as to what amount to mix with developer...I have Wella Color Charm in White Lady and a 20 volume developer.

Does anybody know the right proportion of toner to developer?

TIA!!!


----------



## Equave (Jan 27, 2008)

Color Charm always mix 1:2 = two parts of developper for one part color.


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jan 27, 2008)

1 part color to 2 parts developer, some colors are different though, like some are equal parts, but the well is 1:2

When I use the wella liquid colors I pour the color in the mixing bottle, then I pour the developer in the wella bottle and pour it in the mixture, and then do that again....so I have exactly double the amount of developer.


----------



## Equave (Jan 27, 2008)

That's a good idea !! I've always been told that you should put the developer before to insure a perfect mix (but it's especially available for creams, liquid tints are easier to mix) ;-)


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jan 27, 2008)

Yeah I only do that for liquid colors


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Jan 27, 2008)

the package should say the proper proportions to mix the developer and toner.


----------

